# 1974 Schwinn Opaque Red Sports Tourer Revisited



## kostnerave (May 15, 2021)

Hi Cabers, I know I posted this bike awhile ago, but I wanted to post some updated photos of the bike. It came to me with a dealer installed black Schwinn mattress saddle, at the original owners request. I wanted a red Brooks B17 saddle for it, but I couldn't find any available. I was on the Cabe and spotted one in a picture that was posted by manuelvilla. I contacted him and he said we could work something out. We did, and I received the saddle, with extra items thrown in, in 24 hours! Again, I want to thank Manuel for helping me get this bike to where I envisioned it. It's like Brooks almost made this saddle for this bike. Please enjoy the pictures.


----------



## Oilit (May 15, 2021)

Looks sharp as a razor. Good job!


----------



## bikerbluz (May 16, 2021)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (May 16, 2021)

Perfect!     Glad you found one!!


----------



## juvela (May 16, 2021)

-----


always wonderful to visit this wheel once again!    

need to reach for me Persols ever' time  

do you know who is the manufacturer of the Schwinn Approved bag support you have on there?


-----


----------



## kostnerave (May 17, 2021)

Hi everyone, Thank you for the nice comments. The bag support was made and distributed by Park Tools in the '70's. I've seen different sizes for different frames, as well as black coating on the ends. Of course, the red ends were a no brainer on this one!


----------



## juvela (May 17, 2021)

kostnerave said:


> Hi everyone, Thank you for the nice comments. The bag support was made and distributed by Park Tools in the '70's. I've seen different sizes for different frames, as well as black coating on the ends. Of course, the red ends were a no brainer on this one!




-----

thanks very much for the response.

after reading it recalled i had asked the same question previously.

won't be long now before they'll be placing me "in the home."

def'nitely ready for the nackers...  ; ^ 0

-----


----------



## kostnerave (May 18, 2021)

HA! That's fine, as long as they let you take your bikes with you. They could be ridden up and down the halls.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 19, 2021)

very nice bike!


----------



## fatbike (May 19, 2021)

Cleanest Sports Tourer I have ever seen, red Brooks really makes this ride pop. I have had a clean blue 73 Sports Tourer, it was a daily rider, not this clean though.


----------



## Upchuck79 (May 28, 2021)

Impressive bike - nicely done with the bag and seat.


----------



## Quakertownrich (Aug 19, 2021)

Love your ST! Excited to see finished pics cuz..




My recently acquired same but black decals.




I had that same seat but put on another ST.


----------



## kostnerave (Aug 19, 2021)

Wow! Beautiful Sports Tourers. The black decals have to be pretty rare, I've never seen that decal color on an Opaque Red bike before. I also think it's cool that the wheel reflectors are still on it. Thank you for posting pictures.


----------



## Quakertownrich (Aug 19, 2021)

Thank you. I'll probably break it down and restore before long. Yours is very eye-catching(I like that). Bike strutting is where it's at.


----------

